

The quickest way to get things done and make change - chillax
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2012/05/the-quickest-way-to-get-things-done-and-make-change-and.html

======
bgilroy26
Thrasymachus is not going to be happy about this.

<http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/callicles-thrasymachus/>

